# Vaporshark DNA200



## VapeSnow (16/8/15)

Details

Our long awaited DNA 200 is everything you've been looking for in a mod. Sleek, pocket friendly, powerful and completely customizable. Unlike the DNA and rDNA, the DNA 200 is made out of 6031 aluminum, making it lighter than it's predecessors. The finish starts with a black anodization process, followed by black paint and then a light rubberized coating completes the process. Truly our most durable finish to date. Zip Charging is on board to make sure charging is done in a flash when plugged in to a 2A power source. No one likes waiting for their batteries to charge. One of the best features of the DNA 200 is Escribe. Escribe is a controlling interface software capable of over 93 customizable options. What this means to you is you can finally dial in your perfect vape. There are 8 customizable profiles that allow you to save your settings for a variety of builds ranging from your standard coils to most complex. Lastly, your DNA 200 will always be up to date with USB upgradeable firmware. You asked, we listened, this is the last mod you'll ever need.

PRICE $199,99

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/8/15)

Lol, I just got the email  

They're not mentioning the battery size anywhere


----------



## VapeSnow (16/8/15)




----------



## Average vapor Joe (16/8/15)

Yup I'll be waiting till December when the price drops about 80 bucks. Learnt that the hard way with the rDNA 40

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (16/8/15)

Lovely device .


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/8/15)

Its going to be tough for me to decide between this DNA 200 from VapourShark and the LavaBox DNA 200 - I just think that the Lavabox has more presence. Next Level Stuff. (not sure about the vapourshark screen at the bottom vibe ey)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/8/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Its going to be tough for me to decide between this DNA 200 from VapourShark and the LavaBox DNA 200 - I just think that the Lavabox has more presence. Next Level Stuff. (not sure about the vapourshark screen at the bottom vibe ey)
> 
> View attachment 33798



I agree, for me its between the VapourShark and the Lavabox, Lava is smoking hot in the looks department


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Its going to be tough for me to decide between this DNA 200 from VapourShark and the LavaBox DNA 200 - I just think that the Lavabox has more presence. Next Level Stuff. (not sure about the vapourshark screen at the bottom vibe ey)
> 
> View attachment 33798


The choices are getting mind boggling.


----------

